# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  eMail, bzw. pivate Nachricht

## Friedhelm

Hallo zusammen,

ich wüßte mal gerne den Unterschied zwischen

- einer eMail an jemanden

und

- einer privaten Nachricht an jemanden 


Danke

Gruß

Friedhelm

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

das haben wir bereits erklärt  :Blinzeln: 

Siehe hier:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=3855

Beste Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------

